# Fridge not working on gas



## jimplim (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Jim Plim here, Oh boy am I having trouble with my fridge, Can anybody help.It's an electolux 3 way (or should I say 2 way at the moment) It works perfectly well on vehicle bty and mains supply but will not work on gas.The gas supply is there and it lights at the burner.there appears to be plenty of heat coming out of the flue.but the evaporator stays warm and there does not to be any temperature rise on the black rear condenser.Can anybody help.Have you seen the price of a new one WHEW !!!! ?


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm just woundering how high the gas burner is should look like a mini buncen burner... and you should be able to hear a raw of the burner going.... if not it could well be the gas jet which needs cleaning out.....


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

*fridge not working*

Hi, just a thought have you checked to see if the flu cleaner has dropped down ,because this is a regular thing, it sould be hanging on the top of the flu, regards hstc.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Jim

Ours has been doing this for a while now, struggle to light and then eventually lit but no cooling.

I pulled it out of the cupboard so I could then work in the back through the two vent holes.

Removed the burner assembly and when I took the jet off the end of the pipe I found it was full of rust that had come down the steel gas pipe that runs from the gas valve at the top of the fridge to the burner.

Put it all back together and it lit straight away and was cooling in the hour, not been away for a weekend since but I am quietly confident.

Good luck.

Martin

PS If you dont feel confident doing these jobs you should not risk it, whatever happens dont blame me.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

If the electrical systems work, then it is unlikely to be a faulty fridge as they all three (systems) do the same thing.
It is almost certainly the gas fitting: Blocked, dirty or some other reason for the heat not reaching the desired spot.
(I hope)
Alan


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

One thing that has occurred before is that people haven't tested their fridge under standard conditions. 

ie they test the 12V when moving and the 230V when on a campsite but they test their gas when on a steeply sloping driveway. So it might be the refrigerant not trickling back down to the heat source.t


----------



## voyagerstan (Aug 6, 2010)

hi jim ithink martin has got it right the rust from inside tube over burner drops down onto flame ,ive found a good blast with an airline after taking the bottom vent off does the trick (why dont they use s/steel) hope this helps.
stan 8)


----------



## jimplim (Apr 29, 2008)

*fridge not working on gas*

Hi everybody It's the plim again.I must thank every body for your advise. I have had the unit out ,cleaned all the jets and flue parts, I was'nt sure what the twisted bit of metal was for but I rehung it in the flue just underneath the top exhaust pipe.I am sure I have the answer now however from your advise .The flame height is very low and it certainly does.nt roar when lit.So it looks like the unit will have to come out yet again and check the gas supply out of the thermastatic control valve at the top. It could be a faulty valve.Here's hoping.Mind you getting a replacement might be fun,the motorhome is italian but it is still an electrolux unit :idea: :idea:


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Jim

Did you take the burner assembly off the end of the pipe from the gas valve, you might find rust in there blocking or restricting the jet.

Martin


----------



## jimplim (Apr 29, 2008)

*fridge now works on gas*

  Hi it's the plim again.Thanks to voyagerstan hit the button on the head. Muck in the supply pipe from the thermocouple valve.A good blow with air line sorted it. Forgot to take out the can of pop in freezer compartment,split the can so its cost me a can of pop. Still never mind the expence. Take care everybody 
Jimplim


----------

